# Mckinley to Alcona Park?



## kmoney14 (Jan 6, 2009)

How long will it take to got down to Alcona park from Mckinley? Im a begginer fly fisherman and was going to take my pole so does anyone know what is hatching right now? Is it worth trying for trout through that stretch or is it more of a smallmouth area?

Thanks...


----------



## CampBamf (Jul 25, 2006)

A float will take about 2 1/2 hrs. Alcona canoe rentals is a good livery to try.


----------



## Blaketrout (Feb 9, 2000)

That stretch is ok for trout. That far down it tends to get a little on the warm side for trout. You'll find better numbers of fish in the Mio to McKinley float. A little bit cooler up top. Usually I stop fishing below Mio during the heat of the summer. It gets a bit too warm for the trout's liking.


----------



## Barfly (Jan 29, 2008)

We have a cabin on Crooked Lake about 9 miles from Mckinley and we just got back from a weeks vacation. I fished the river between Mckinley bridge and Alcona pond quite a lot this week and there are a ton of trout in there. It seemed the farther upstream we were the better the fishing and I suspect that upstream from Mckinley would be even better. 
Richard


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

Good thing about that stretch is no restrictions if its like it used to be. When I was a kid we would tube that section and get out at 4001 bridge. Took about 3 hours or so. dbl to triple that depending on stopping and fishing. In the summer, we'd canoe and fish it also, usually early or late to avoid canoer's. Try finding some fresh grasshoppers around the areas, they love those, just toss a couple lines with a splitshot or 2 and single hook the hoppers and drag em behind(trolling for trout). They stock that section with alot of trout yearly(atleast they used to)

one thing good to have in canoe is old jumper cable clamp hooked to rope, you can pull up to a tree in a good looking area, and clamp on to hold you while you fish.


----------



## Banditto (Jun 9, 2000)

I'd be surprised if there were trout there. The water is so hot.

I've heard people fish above Alcona dam through the ice and pull in walleye.


----------



## streamertosser (May 20, 2008)

I've caught'em halfway down to alcona from mckinley in the past, but it IS definately a warmer stretch of water and doesn't seem to produce much once those temps are up. and yes, we ice fish the tailwaters of alcona pond for walleyes and pike, good fishin in there.


----------



## IrishHillsGriffin (Jan 5, 2009)

Im not a trout fisherman but while i was fishing for gills under Alcona dam i caught 2 trout


----------

